# C&R wedding day



## willis_927 (Oct 24, 2012)

Some from a recent wedding. Comments welcome! 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.






7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful set, I love that dress shot!


----------



## gricwb (Oct 24, 2012)

Very well done! Congrats! 
Just a little comment about the pic 19, IMO the light it´s very harsh and could be more directional. 
Great set anyway!


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you both for the comments.


----------



## Tee (Oct 24, 2012)

Really love the set.  #4 and #7 (nice capture of the tear) stand out.


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 24, 2012)

Solid.
You earned your pay!


----------



## fotomumma09 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bravo!!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Really nice!  I LOVE #3, 4, 9, and 18.  My favorite is definitely #4.


----------



## ewick (Oct 24, 2012)

strong work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments. If you have any C&C feel free to share!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Oct 25, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous set and I wish I could have hired you on my wedding day. My only niggles are that in 11, the bride's hand is cut off...and in 16 the lighting seems a tiny bit harsh...but it still works fine for me. I love them all...really really great set. 4, 15, 17, and 18 are my favorites.


----------



## imagesliveon (Oct 25, 2012)

Fantastic set of photographs!!

Infact, the best I've seen in a long while!

I find photos like these inspiring!


----------



## manaheim (Oct 25, 2012)

Might just be them, but a couple odd expressions on the B&G here and there.  Beautiful pictures though.  (please, though... skip the railroad tracks next time)


----------



## JaronRH (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't know if its just an optical illusion but the first one looks tilted to me!  Otherwise, WOW - good job!  That is some amazing work!


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 25, 2012)

Love the set. Only I didn't like #8 since two of the guys faces are cut off. I liked the pose though. For what it is worth froma newbie!


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 25, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Might just be them, but a couple odd expressions on the B&G here and there. Beautiful pictures though. (please, though... skip the railroad tracks next time)



He works on the railroad, so railroad tracks were a must for them. 20 & 21 are also taken at an old railway station.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh.  Well, that's QUITE different then.


----------



## Samerr9 (Oct 25, 2012)

Great work! Congrants!


----------

